# missing members



## Geo (Sep 23, 2016)

We are missing a few members that I haven't seen in quite some time. Has anyone heard from qst42know lately? The nature of refining causes me to worry about members who drop out of sight abruptly and for long periods of time.


----------



## 4metals (Sep 23, 2016)

Solar_plasma too. He stopped posting much the end of June except for a few Happy Birthday greetings.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 23, 2016)

qst hasn't been here for more than 2 years.  I too worry about such members. Björn still stops in at least once a week or so, but hasn't posted much in the last few months. 

People's lives change. Oz hasn't been here in the last few years, but I've heard he's doing fine, just running in a different direction. 

Best wishes to them all!

Dave


----------



## Smack (Sep 24, 2016)

eeTHr is another. I sent him a pm over a year ago.


----------



## GotTheBug (Sep 27, 2016)

While we're on the subject, what ever happened to Dallasgoldbug?


----------



## Palladium (Sep 28, 2016)

GotTheBug said:


> While we're on the subject, what ever happened to Dallasgoldbug?



He's still around but doesn't come to the forum anymore.
https://www.youtube.com/user/dallasgoldbug/featured


----------



## Lou (Sep 29, 2016)

Where's HAuCl4??


----------



## Geo (Sep 29, 2016)

Solar_plasma is on my facebook. he is on a new thing with photography. He's okay.


----------



## kurtak (Sep 30, 2016)

Geo said:


> Solar_plasma is on my facebook. he is on a new thing with photography. He's okay.



That's good to hear - thanks for posting the info Geo - because I was also wondering about him :!: 8) 

Kurt


----------



## jason_recliner (Oct 12, 2016)

I am quite concerned about Mitch2580. He bought his first nitric acid in August and was keen as mustard, but suddenly doesn't appear to have logged on since early September.

Having mailed him some stuff (and a little investigating upon becoming concerned), I have his name and address but I have no phone number. The white pages have been less than forthcoming.

I am aware that other members have previously been in direct PM contact with Mitch. If anyone has a phone number, would they kindly contact me?

Let's hope he's ok and became either too bored or too busy.


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 17, 2016)

Yeah I am okay!  Just like Geo told you, I spend a lot of time getting better in taking photographs.

Below you see my latest image of M31, the andromeda galaxy. Compared to real astrophoto hobbyists, my M31 is just a dirty button - but it is a button and mistakes in photography do not hurt 

More pics in my gallery on http://ceobran.deviantart.com/

And by the way, I dislike the new skin of GRF  but that's just because I often have no clue where things have gone.


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 17, 2016)

And hey, thank you my friends, that you got aware of my absence. It was a pleasure all day long to know you guys remember me.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 17, 2016)

Bjorn how could we ever forget you.... :lol:


----------



## kurtak (Oct 17, 2016)

solar_plasma said:


> Yeah I am okay!  Just like Geo told you, I spend a lot of time getting better in taking photographs.
> 
> Below you see my latest image of M31, the andromeda galaxy. Compared to real astrophoto hobbyists, my M31 is just a dirty button - but it is a button and mistakes in photography do not hurt
> 
> ...



Hey there buddy - good to hear from you --- if you are into astrophotography - here is a link to my bothers website about it - I have posted this on the forum before so you may have already seen it - but if not here it is again

:arrow: http://www.willowberry.net/keithnk_m42/

if you click on the thumb nail photos - they enlarge & there is a description/info about the photo as well

The pic in your post is not bad --- now I have to go look at the link you provided 8) :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 18, 2016)

His website ist very cool!! I've shared it to my preferred astrocommunity.


----------



## kurtak (Oct 18, 2016)

Bjorn

Glad you enjoyed the link to my brothers web site - astronomy & photography have been hobbies/passions of my brother for as long as I can remember (& I am now near 60 & he is 66) hence the combining of the two into astrophotography

When I was a kid he had his own dark room & he would order lens (just the glass lens) & mirrors from a scientific supply company & then make his own different lens for his cameras (we had a lathe in my dads electric motor shop) as well as building his own telescope's --- so it has been a "life long" hobby/passion of his

So much so that he is responsible for starting a local astronomy club years ago that throws a star party every month & every once in awhile (when something really interesting is going on out in space) they will have him on the local news telling about the astrological event & the star party being thrown to watch it (so every once in awhile he gets to have his 2 1/2 minutes of local fame) :lol: 

In the winter he goes to the south west every year (Texas, Arizona, New Mexico) for about a month where he has also become known for the star parties he throws --- & as well he does lectures at the local (branch) Wisconsin University for the science/astronomy department

I think the reason why this has been such a life long hobby/passion for him - is because he was born with very, very poor eyesight needing glasses at a very young age - so lenses became necessary/important to him when he was very young 

Its kind of hard for me to pick a true favorite of his pics - but this one I really like because of the info he has posted with it :arrow: http://www.willowberry.net/keithnk_m42/Nebula/m45_300D.htm

I also like this one because it shows his picture along with the famous one (one of the first published) taken by the Hubble telescope :arrow: http://www.willowberry.net/keithnk_m42/Nebula/M16.htm

Kurt


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 18, 2016)

Really impressing, those images made by a hobbyists are equal to making ultra pure six nines gold - a level I never will reach in practice


----------

